# NASH Contest Rules---Let's Begin!!!



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

*OK, people, thank you for being so patient with us. NASH has finalized the contest rules and will make a separate post here to make it more visible for all. Any questions, do still post in the OLD NASH Contest thread. *​*The contest rules:*​*1. NASH officers will NOT participate in the contest because...(read #2)*​*2. Judging will be done by NASH officers (Thanh, Bhushan, and Paul). *​*3. Contest will be open to all members using tanks 10 gallons and under.*​*4. In order to give everyone a fair heads-up, contest will officially begin on Friday, 07/17/2009 and...(read #5)*​*5. End six months from the beginning date.*​*6. Entries will be evaluated using the 3-C rules:**Composition=how well the layout is made and composed*​*Condition=how healthy are the plants, fish, and invertebrates*​*Creativity=what makes it unique(let your imagination run wild)*​*7. Entries will be judged via photography, which brings us to answer...(read #8 )*​
*8. Photography qualities will NOT be judged; only the layout itself will be.*​*9. Prizes are still being determined but rest assured, it will be something very cool*​*We wish you all the best of luck and we look forward to seeing all entries! Of course, should you encounter any issues or have any questions, you can always let the officers know and we will be more than happy to assist, short of actually helping you scape the tank*


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanh, Bhushan and Paul. You the greatest. (2nd or 3rd will be fine.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

The old man said:


> Thanh, Bhushan and Paul. You the greatest. (2nd or 3rd will be fine.


Sorry, that's not going to work.  Keep trying. :wof:


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

I know, but just using my creativity. Do I get points for that?


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

I hope you guys are going to post the pictures when this contest wraps up!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Just curious how everyone's tank is doing thus far

And as always, feel free to ask any questions here or email.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mine is coming along nicely. Trying Amazonia for the first time and the amonia really got the plants off to a good start.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm doing good for a rookie. Lots of trimming, moving, changing my mind about what plant to put here or there. Good fun!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Two tips off the top of my head:

1) You do not need to wait until the end of the 6-month period to snap that million dollar picture. When YOU think it is ready, snap the pix! Who knows, maybe u can even have time to redo the scape!

2) For those who may not be aware, stem plants have what we call "trim limit". This means a stem can only be trimmed so many times before it stops producing new leaves and new stems. So you should gauge this and trim accordingly. Some people simply take the top trimming and replace the old one on the bottom. This will give u indefinite growth
​


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I have my "money shot" ready. Are we still sending these to Paul? Is there a preference for email vs. PM for submitting?

I can't wait to show you guys what I did with the pink gravel and bubbling castle!  (That was a joke. )

-Dave


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

davemonkey said:


> I have my "money shot" ready. Are we still sending these to Paul? Is there a preference for email vs. PM for submitting?
> 
> I can't wait to show you guys what I did with the pink gravel and bubbling castle!  (That was a joke. )
> 
> -Dave


I would hold on to it until the closing date. Since you got the "money shot" - this will give you a chance to change your scape for fun and you never know. That one might be even better! Go aquascaper! 

Thanh


----------

